# My PT-100AR



## Thor (May 11, 2006)




----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nice gun 

But I see the pic is over a year old. You have to go buy another gun now - you are overdue! :-D :-D


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Nice gun
> 
> But I see the pic is over a year old. You have to go buy another gun now - you are overdue! :-D :-D


I JUST did that today, see other Taurus thread :-D


----------

